# Thoughts On Saute Pans?



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 20, 2021)

Got a birthday coming up and the wife asked what I want. I've been eyeing the Made In stainless saute for a while but always find something else I think I need more.

Should I have a saute pan in my life? I do like the idea of shallow frying in one. I know it's very subjective and comes with all the usual "it depends" but are you glad you have one? How often do you use it? What for?

What say you KKF folks?


----------



## luuogle (Sep 20, 2021)

I use my saute pan pretty often a couple of times a week. Usually for veggies, searing meat, and pan-frying.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 20, 2021)

They’re mostly good for applications where you need a lot of surface area like browning off a lot of meat and then braising it in a single layer. They’re also good for shallow frying, but I usually just use a cast iron skillet (which is basically the same shape). I have one but I seldom use it.


----------



## rickbern (Sep 20, 2021)

I have them in four cm increments from 20-34 (don’t check my math!) to me they’re the most versatile pans in the kitchen. I like them better with heavy disk bases like fissler, but I had a cuisinart tri ply that was a pretty good pan on gas.


----------



## rickbern (Sep 20, 2021)

Ps, happy birthday!


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 20, 2021)

CiderBear said:


> But I won't know unless I get to try one, arghhhhh


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 20, 2021)

I own the larger All-Clad sauté pan (I think it’s 4.5 qt) with the splash screen and it mainly collects dust. Anything I would use it for I use my trusty old 7 qt. Le Creuset Dutch oven. 

If there’s any pan I would recommend, it’s the Demeyere Atlantis line or Falk Culinair. I own one of each among other brands and they are far and away the best in their classes.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 20, 2021)

That being said..









3-Qt. Saute Pan w/Lid / Copper Core - Second Quality


Saute, brown, and sear with the All-Clad COPPER CORE 3-Quart Saute Pan.




homeandcooksales.com





That all clad Copper pan is on sale for $150, which is a good deal


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 20, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> That being said..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like Made In. I have several pieces from them. $139 and a half quart more.  I know you posted copper core.









3.5 Quart Saute Pan | Best Stainless Steel Saute Pan | Made In


Crafted out of premium 5-ply stainless clad for even heat retention and delivered direct-to-you at half the price of our premium competitors. Shop now!



madeincookware.com


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 21, 2021)

For all these Italian sauces I have been cooking lately I don't think you can beat a sauté' pan. I am happy with my All-Clad copper core on my gas range. 

I am sure Made in is nice also.


----------



## Andrew Deranger (Sep 21, 2021)

good choice but I'd go All Clad copper


----------



## Pertti (Sep 21, 2021)

I have 3 saute pans with long handle and 2 with double loop handles. Great pans, although in general I still like to use frypans more. 

Lots of floor space compared to diameter in saute, so they can save space on a crowded cooktop compared to a frying pan. Wont easily stir ingredients out of the pan and minimal mess from splatter. Nice for braising. 

The tradeoffs for me are essentially less evaporation and harder time getting under ingredients.

Then, I prefer thick disc based saute pans on my induction. I have a Fissler profi 28cm and a Zwilling prime in 24cm, both heat very evenly with lots of frying power. Clad pans just arent quite there, when the heat source isnt that even.


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 22, 2021)

The main advantage is you get more surface and volume area for a certain pan diameter. It's nice if you have things involving liquid (risotto's, stews, whatever) and I mostly see them as a superior option to 'small sized' cast iron pans. It allows you to do smaller portions without having a 3/4 empty pan, while still retaining a nice surface area for browning, frying, etc. But between large frying pans and a big Dutch oven it doesn't necessarily bring anything new to the table, it's more of a nice in between option.


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ve got an All Clad that gets a fair amount of use, mainly for one pan type recipes.


----------



## Justinv (Sep 22, 2021)

The large flat bottom is great for browning a lot of meat. I personally prefer 11 inch pans over 10.5 inch. The extra width makes a notable difference - it seems like I’m always trying to fit an extra piece of chicken in there. I also like 2 loop handles instead of a long handle because its easier to lift and store.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 22, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> ...
> But between large frying pans and a big Dutch oven it doesn't necessarily bring anything new to the table, it's more of a nice in between option.



I think this is why I've always moved on to something else shiny.


----------



## Lars (Sep 22, 2021)

You can do a lot of damage with a saute pan. Fry, braise, stew, sauces. Cooked a chicken breast in my 24cm Spring Brigade Premium just now..


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 22, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> But between large frying pans and a big Dutch oven it doesn't necessarily bring anything new to the table, it's more of a nice in between option.



All my large frying pans are cast iron or carbon steel which I don't want to use tomatoes in so the saute pan being stainless is great for me.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 22, 2021)

i am using mine more and more. some of it is even for saute work. it is my go to vessel for shallow braises as well. i have an All Clad one. very plain and vanilla, but it works well.


----------



## WiriWiri (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ve gone a bit lazy with my saute pan collection and now have 5 of various sizes, all made by Woll. One brand/type of cookware is usually not my style, but there‘s storage convenience for us small-housed Londoners with their genuinely good removable/swappable handles.

They’re also excellent, reliable and durable pans, despite being non stick. I’ve come to value their evenness of heat distribution and no-fuss consistency and they’ve increasingly taken over a hefty share of the cooking duties, fitting with my (loosely) Caribbean/mixup style of one pot cooking and oversized portions - bar for the very biggest of cooks, I’ve come to prefer them heavily over ECI and dutchies, largely because of better heat management. They also go into the dishwasher (which eases life with the dishwasher-phile missus) and their non stick lasts for years before declining into a happily usable lesser state of slight stickiness. Lazy, but also genuinely good.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 22, 2021)

Sauté pans are useful. It’s an especially efficient shape in small sizes. I recently downsized to a Demeyere Industry 3QT when I moved to induction.




In addition to braising and pan frying, I use it to cook pasta for carbonara and other recipes where you want extra starchy water.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 22, 2021)

I mean if we're talking double-handled rondeau's that's a totally different ballgame. The extra space these provide is a game changer, the larger ones at least. I tend to group them in a different category than a saute pan.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> I mean if we're talking double-handled rondeau's that's a totally different ballgame. The extra space these provide is a game changer, the larger ones at least. I tend to group them in a different category than a saute pan.



And if you had to choose one or the other...?


----------



## WiriWiri (Sep 23, 2021)

I think there seems to be a bit of an arbitrary distinction between high sided frying pans, sautés and rondeaus.

Isn’t a rondeau basically a sauté pan with two small handles. Or is there some weird US-centric frenchlish interpretation (eg entree) at play here?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I think there seems to be a bit of an arbitrary distinction between high sided frying pans, sautés and rondeaus.
> 
> Isn’t a rondeau basically a sauté pan with two small handles. Or is there some weird US-centric frenchlish interpretation (eg entree) at play here?




Paging @M1k3


----------



## parbaked (Sep 23, 2021)

[QUOTE="WiriWiri, post: 847401, member: 47242"
Isn’t a rondeau basically a sauté pan with two small handles. 
[/QUOTE]
Yes. 
Sloping sides is a skillet or fry pan.
Taller, straight sides is a sauce pan…


----------



## Dan- (Sep 23, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> If there’s any pan I would recommend, it’s the Demeyere Atlantis line or Falk Culinair. I own one of each among other brands and they are far and away the best in their classes.


Seconding the Demeyere Atlantis recommendation. The benefit over copper is you can put it in the dishwasher. They make a medium sized one and a large one. I have both and use both. The medium sized one fits their larger steamer. 

Another option is a Staub braiser, though these have become waaaay more expensive than they used to be. I have the older version of this Staub Cast Iron - Braisers/ Sauté Pans 12-inch, Braiser, dark blue | ZWILLING.COM and we use it all the time for braises that go in the oven.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 23, 2021)

To me these are absolutely essential. The ones you guys are listing, large, straight sides, with lid, I have a 13 inch All clad copper chef (I believe this line has been discontinued, but they still have copper core), it is one of my most used pans, but I rarely just saute in it. I use it for brown-on-the-range and then throw a lid on it and stick it in the oven to braise (after de-glazing with whatever in enough quantities to braise), it is my go-to for bolognese sauce, jambalaya, lemony one-pot orichetti, coq au vin, and many other recipes. It is excellent for pan frying too, although I typically use my cast iron for that instead. If I could only have one, I'd give up the cast iron, the all clad is so much more versatile. I also have a 10 inch in the same format, but I mostly use it as a short sauce pan, not a pan I use too frequently, but it is nice to have. For instance I'll sear steaks in there, transfer them to a sizzler platter and into the oven, then deglaze that 10" pan and continue to work a sauce in there. It is also a great pot to make mac & cheese in, I make the bechamel in there, after I stir in the cheese, then the cavatappi, add a little more cheese on top, and then the whole thing can go into the oven.

For actually sauteing, I prefer pans with flared sides, easier to flip the food around, but these I also deem essential. Here are my two, also copper chef/Allclad:








the straight siders, which I use more as sauce pans, braziers, or dutch ovens:


----------



## Matus (Sep 23, 2021)

The 28cm Falk copper saucier pan is by far the most used one. Just love it. If I were buying it again, I would get it with a cast iron handle, as the stainless steel one is too thin to grip well (the pan is quite heavy) with just one hand.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 23, 2021)

chefwp said:


> To me these are absolutely essential. The ones you guys are listing, large, straight sides, with lid, I have a 13 inch All clad copper chef (I believe this line has been discontinued, but they still have copper core), it is one of my most used pans, but I rarely just saute in it. I use it for brown-on-the-range and then throw a lid on it and stick it in the oven to braise (after de-glazing with whatever in enough quantities to braise), it is my go-to for bolognese sauce, jambalaya, lemony one-pot orichetti, coq au vin, and many other recipes. It is excellent for pan frying too, although I typically use my cast iron for that instead. If I could only have one, I'd give up the cast iron, the all clad is so much more versatile. I also have a 10 inch in the same format, but I mostly use it as a short sauce pan, not a pan I use too frequently, but it is nice to have. For instance I'll sear steaks in there, transfer them to a sizzler platter and into the oven, then deglaze that 10" pan and continue to work a sauce in there. It is also a great pot to make mac & cheese in, I make the bechamel in there, after I stir in the cheese, then the cavatappi, add a little more cheese on top, and then the whole thing can go into the oven.
> 
> For actually sauteing, I prefer pans with flared sides, easier to flip the food around, but these I also deem essential. Here are my two, also copper chef/Allclad:
> View attachment 143740
> ...


mmmmm..i see sardines!!


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 23, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Paging @M1k3


Sauté with short handles?


----------



## chefwp (Sep 23, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> mmmmm..i see sardines!!


You could say I'm a sardine a-fish-ionado and advocate!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 23, 2021)

i'm gonna go home and toast some leftover baquette and crack open a can of sardines.


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 23, 2021)

Me too I see sardines. Lots of sardines. Do you have a special dish? Recipe would be good.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Sauté with short handles?



For me, when I think rondeau i think of a large width Double handled sauté pan. And if we’re talking French equipment, the thicker the side walls the better…

And glad to see someone else saying Falk is their favorite brand. I love mine too.


----------



## rickbern (Sep 24, 2021)

chefwp said:


> To me these are absolutely essential. The ones you guys are listing, large, straight sides, with lid, I have a 13 inch All clad copper chef (I believe this line has been discontinued, but they still have copper core), it is one of my most used pans, but I rarely just saute in it. I use it for brown-on-the-range and then throw a lid on it and stick it in the oven to braise (after de-glazing with whatever in enough quantities to braise), it is my go-to for bolognese sauce, jambalaya, lemony one-pot orichetti, coq au vin, and many other recipes. It is excellent for pan frying too, although I typically use my cast iron for that instead. If I could only have one, I'd give up the cast iron, the all clad is so much more versatile. I also have a 10 inch in the same format, but I mostly use it as a short sauce pan, not a pan I use too frequently, but it is nice to have. For instance I'll sear steaks in there, transfer them to a sizzler platter and into the oven, then deglaze that 10" pan and continue to work a sauce in there. It is also a great pot to make mac & cheese in, I make the bechamel in there, after I stir in the cheese, then the cavatappi, add a little more cheese on top, and then the whole thing can go into the oven.
> 
> For actually sauteing, I prefer pans with flared sides, easier to flip the food around, but these I also deem essential. Here are my two, also copper chef/Allclad:
> View attachment 143740
> ...


I never think those all clad sauté pans are deep enough to get the full benefit of the shape. I bet a demeyere or fissler holds 40pc more liquid at a given diameter. I really believe the all clad geometry is why many Americans don’t love sauté pans, at that depth they have only marginal benefits over a skillet

This demeyere is 24cm it holds 4.2 liters. All clad 10” holds 3quarts I think. 

Geometry is destiny!





Demeyere Atlantis Stainless-Steel Sauté Pans | Williams Sonoma







www.williams-sonoma.com


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 24, 2021)

rickbern said:


> I never think those all clad sauté pans are deep enough to get the full benefit of the shape. I bet a demeyere or fissler holds 40pc more liquid at a given diameter. I really believe the all clad geometry is why many Americans don’t love sauté pans, at that depth they have only marginal benefits over a skillet
> 
> This demeyere is 24cm it holds 4.2 liters. All clad 10” holds 3quarts I think.
> 
> ...



It does hold another quart, but all I'm saying is get you one of these and never look back................






Le Creuset Signature Enameled Cast Iron Oval Dutch Oven | Williams Sonoma







www.williams-sonoma.com


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 25, 2021)

rickbern said:


> I never think those all clad sauté pans are deep enough to get the full benefit of the shape. I bet a demeyere or fissler holds 40pc more liquid at a given diameter. I really believe the all clad geometry is why many Americans don’t love sauté pans, at that depth they have only marginal benefits over a skillet
> 
> This demeyere is 24cm it holds 4.2 liters. All clad 10” holds 3quarts I think.
> 
> ...



The reason I did not try to buy a Demeyere Atlantis is they advertise it as holding heat. I want a pan that is more reactive on my Viking gas range. I have a lot of Le Creuset pans and pots which I bought back when I was on an electric range. They hold heat which really, I already own enough of that kind of pan with my Le Creuset's. I have decided I want a reactive pan now and I am not going to buy any pans that hold heat. It seems like to me a copper pan should be reactive. I tried the All-Clad copper core here on this forum and it seemed to work well for me so I bought more of them. I am happy with the All-Clad copper core pans.


----------



## WiriWiri (Sep 25, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> It does hold another quart, but all I'm saying is get you one of these and never look back................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Le Creuset and they’re undeniably attractive things for presenting to table in, but they’re not the most versatile or useful pans imo. I’ve strimmed my collection down to a few of the larger casseroles (24, 28, 32 iirc) and I can’t see me bothering with more, despite a massive inherited collection from the olds. They retain too much heat, are too prone to hot spots or unequal heating at low temps, to be really responsive on the stove top. Perfectly manageable, but I’ll almost invariably reach for heavier based pans like the Wolls mentioned above unless huger quantities are required. Better at both extremes of temperatures (no diffuser ever needed here), better heat distribution, easier to clean. 

I’ll always have a soft spot for Le Creuset ECI, but I find it hard to give them anything other than a qualified hefty thumbs up. Cheaper, more consistent and versatile options are generally available, even if they aren’t as reassuringly familiar and don’t carry the same cachet.


----------



## Chang (Sep 25, 2021)

I use all Mauviel at home and at work. Hands down the best.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 26, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I like Le Creuset and they’re undeniably attractive things for presenting to table in, but they’re not the most versatile or useful pans imo. I’ve strimmed my collection down to a few of the larger casseroles (24, 28, 32 iirc) and I can’t see me bothering with more, despite a massive inherited collection from the olds. They retain too much heat, are too prone to hot spots or unequal heating at low temps, to be really responsive on the stove top. Perfectly manageable, but I’ll almost invariably reach for heavier based pans like the Wolls mentioned above unless huger quantities are required. Better at both extremes of temperatures (no diffuser ever needed here), better heat distribution, easier to clean.
> 
> I’ll always have a soft spot for Le Creuset ECI, but I find it hard to give them anything other than a qualified hefty thumbs up. Cheaper, more consistent and versatile options are generally available, even if they aren’t as reassuringly familiar and don’t carry the same cachet.




Yeah, I mean you definitely can’t compare a 7.5 quart Le Creuset to a Falk copper pan. But I cook all of my soups, curries, and braises in my LC. It’s a one pot wonder, and I find that it heats relatively evenly. It also fries food well.


----------

